# Most common boilers?



## howitt (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi Guys, I'm new to the Hydronics scene here in Ontario Canada and I was wondering what were the most common brands and types of boilers you come across in the field? Both residential and small commercial.


----------



## gassyplumber (May 1, 2011)

Who you working for bro?


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

That's a tough one, every job seems to have something different.


----------



## luv2plum (May 16, 2012)

We run across a lot of RBI, Viessmann and Laars in the high-rises in Toronto, London, Hamilton, etc.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

The most common kind of boiler you will come across is a broken one


----------



## gassyplumber (May 1, 2011)

, Weil McLain mids and ultra, nti lx, ti and t combi and heating only
Some slant fin mids 
Rbi and lochinvar 
Baxi 
Navien 
Teledyne laars mids induced and nat draft
Viessmann mids and condensing
Off the top of my head that's what I've run into here


----------



## howitt (Aug 8, 2010)

I work for the U.A.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

howitt said:


> I work for the U.A.


? What do you mean?


----------



## gassyplumber (May 1, 2011)

Good old local 71. I'm not a union guy,good luck


----------



## howitt (Aug 8, 2010)

rwh said:


> ? What do you mean?


 Sorry, I guess that's not very clear. I work with the United Association local 401. Through them I have worked for a couple different Mechanical companies.


----------

